# What do you think of my purchase list?



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I believe I've sold my '97 BMW 540i 6-speed. I'd like to take a bit of the money and purchase some boxes to help myself get over the loss.

I'm really not sure if I want to order everything on the list (almost $843) or keep it around $500, but I'm seriously considering just getting it all. I rarely have money to purchase cigars, so I'm going for value here. I like having JLP's around for friends who don't know too much about cigars but want to try one (might as well be an ISOM, right?). Any suggestions and/or recommendations? 

Partagas Shorts 
Partagas Super Partagas 
Trinidad Reyes 
San Cristobal de la Habana 
RyJ Mille Fleurs 
Ramone Alones Small Club Coronas 
Jose L. Piedra Cazadores 
Jose L. Piedra Cremas 
Fonseca KDT Cadet 
Bolivar Bonitas


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I would suggest:
Bolivar PC's
Monte #4's
Partagas Series D#4
HDM Petit Robusto
:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> I believe I've sold my '97 BMW 540i 6-speed. I'd like to take a bit of the money and purchase some boxes to help myself get over the loss.
> 
> I'm really not sure if I want to order everything on the list (almost $843) or keep it around $500, but I'm seriously considering just getting it all. I rarely have money to purchase cigars, so I'm going for value here. I like having JLP's around for friends who don't know too much about cigars but want to try one (might as well be an ISOM, right?). Any suggestions and/or recommendations?
> 
> ...


Get the Boli Pc's instead and some monte number 4


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

oliva serice G and S are great for the price
so are the don tomas line


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

You are going to get a millions suggestions here, and everyone has different tastes, but I always like coming up with hypothetical lists. 

So, if I had $850 to spend on a wide variety of boxes I'd grab the following:

25 Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas - ~$100
50 Por Larranaga Petit's - ~$250
25 Punch Royal Selection ~$170
25 Partagas 898 V - ~$220
10 Montecristo No. 2 - ~$100

TOTAL: ~$840!

:2


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> I believe I've sold my '97 BMW 540i 6-speed. I'd like to take a bit of the money and purchase some boxes to help myself get over the loss.
> 
> I'm really not sure if I want to order everything on the list (almost $843) or keep it around $500, but I'm seriously considering just getting it all. I rarely have money to purchase cigars, so I'm going for value here. I like having JLP's around for friends who don't know too much about cigars but want to try one (might as well be an ISOM, right?). Any suggestions and/or recommendations?
> 
> ...


Stop right there mister!!! The question is why did you sell such an awesome car????:chk


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> You are going to get a millions suggestions here, and everyone has different tastes, but I always like coming up with hypothetical lists.
> 
> So, if I had $850 to spend on a wide variety of boxes I'd grab the following:
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far guys. Hopefully when this new business takes off I'll be able to spend quite a bit more, but for now I'd like to get the maximum number of decent cigars for my money. I've been wanting to try an 898 V cause I've heard such great things about them, but it woudl be quite stupid for me to spend more than $5 per stick with my current financial status. 250 vs 175 means I can smoke 75 more times for the same price, although it wouldn't be near the quality :cb

bigswol2 - I sold it cause I'd really like to get a 3rd Gen ('96-'02) 4Runner. I really miss having a rig I can take up to the woods, fishing, camping, 4x4'ing, shooting, etc. I also need more cargo space for my business. It's sure going to be difficult giving up the little luxuries though. The Toyota woodgrain looks like kid stuff compared to that in my BMW. Luckily, I have two '89 BMW 325i's, one coupe and one convertible, so I'll still have some toys for the road


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys. Hopefully when this new business takes off I'll be able to spend quite a bit more, but for now I'd like to get the maximum number of decent cigars for my money. I've been wanting to try an 898 V cause I've heard such great things about them, but it woudl be quite stupid for me to spend more than $5 per stick with my current financial status. 250 vs 175 means I can smoke 75 more times for the same price, although it wouldn't be near the quality :cb
> 
> bigswol2 - I sold it cause I'd really like to get a 3rd Gen ('96-'02) 4Runner. I really miss having a rig I can take up to the woods, fishing, camping, 4x4'ing, shooting, etc. I also need more cargo space for my business. It's sure going to be difficult giving up the little luxuries though. The Toyota woodgrain looks like kid stuff compared to that in my BMW. Luckily, I have two '89 BMW 325i's, one coupe and one convertible, so I'll still have some toys for the road


I am with you on that


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I would add a couple to it

Saint Luis Rey Serie A....one of the best medium body cc on the market :2

Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores....oldschool cuban flavor


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Looks like a good list, those Boli Bonita's are lovely little cigars.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

hmm, i think Trinidad Reyes rock (personally) and fonsecas are actually very good for the price.

Take pics of what you get 

andy


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice list.
:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice list. Lots of cigars for that money.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Joey Link said:


> I believe I've sold my '97 BMW 540i 6-speed. I'd like to take a bit of the money and purchase some boxes to help myself get over the loss.
> 
> I'm really not sure if I want to order everything on the list (almost $843) or keep it around $500, but I'm seriously considering just getting it all. I rarely have money to purchase cigars, so I'm going for value here. I like having JLP's around for friends who don't know too much about cigars but want to try one (might as well be an ISOM, right?). Any suggestions and/or recommendations?
> 
> ...


Since you asked, it looks like you're going for quantity over quality. My personal view is that, with limited funds to spend on cigars, I would rather have fewer, better cigars.

Here is your list, resorted based on my completely personal assessment of quality.

Column 'A'

Trinidad Reyes
Partagas Shorts 
San Cristobal de la Habana (El Principes, I'm guessing?)
Ramone Alones Small Club Coronas

Column 'B'

Partagas Super Partagas 
RyJ Mille Fleurs 
Jose L. Piedra Cazadores 
Jose L. Piedra Cremas 
Fonseca KDT Cadet 
Bolivar Bonitas

I would suggest 
(1) you drop three from column 'B', 
(2) upgrade either the Partagas Shorts to the Serie D #4 (or 898), or the Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas to Specially Selected, and 
(3) add a box of Monte #4s or Bolivar PCs.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Joey Link said:


> I believe I've sold my '97 BMW 540i 6-speed


so very very sad...


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Since you asked, it looks like you're going for quantity over quality. My personal view is that, with limited funds to spend on cigars, I would rather have fewer, better cigars.
> 
> Here is your list, resorted based on my completely personal assessment of quality.
> 
> ...


Now this man knows what he's talking about! :tu

I'd upgrade the Party Shorts for the D4s personally, but leave in the RASCCs because they're a sexy little smoke for the money.

:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Get the Boli Pc's instead and some monte number 4


:tu:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> Since you asked, it looks like you're going for quantity over quality. My personal view is that, with limited funds to spend on cigars, I would rather have fewer, better cigars.


He's not interested in your opinion of the list, he's interested in your opinion of _the cigars _on the list (which is why he gave you the list in the first place). :tpd:



Corona Gigante said:


> (2) upgrade either the Partagas Shorts to the Serie D #4 (or 898), or the Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas to Specially Selected


I wouldn't do that; the Small Club Coronas are excellent! :tu Agree on getting D4 rather than Shorts. Shorts suck. :cb


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Buy higher end. Forget the JLP's and whatever. These are a waste of time if you don't smoke a lot.


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

I would stay away from the Jose Piedras. They only taste like tobacco and you would be much better off buying something NC off cbid for $2-$3 /stick. I bought a bundle of Conservas and gave them all away. Even people who don't know much about cigars mentioned how mediocre they tasted.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Since you asked, it looks like you're going for quantity over quality. My personal view is that, with limited funds to spend on cigars, I would rather have fewer, better cigars.
> 
> Here is your list, resorted based on my completely personal assessment of quality.
> 
> ...


:tpd: I'd drop most from Column B and get more staples like Punch Punch, HDM #2, Trinis or Cohibas.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Geez, what a tough decision! I had lunch with Dave today and he helped me finalize my decision (or rather told me his opinion and I'm going with it). 

I decided on: 

Trinidad Reyes
RyJ Mille Fleurs
Partagas Shorts (Ordered)
Ramone Alones Small Club Coronas (Ordered)
Jose L. Piedra Cremas
Partagas Chicos

This will give me a good start, and also keep my budget around $500-$600 where I wanted to keep it. I was going to order a cab of Shorts and the other stuff tonight, but the only thing I could find that my vendors had in stock from that list were boxes of Shorts and the RASCC's! You guys doing your Christmas shopping early or what? :fu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I deviated from the plan just a tad bit. I was able to find and order the rest of the stuff I was looking for, except from the Chicos, though somehow the JLP Cremas upgraded themselves to San Cristobal de la Habana El Principes :r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice Joey, Dave pushed me over the dark edge at the Horse Brass.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Nice Joey, Dave pushed me over the dark edge at the Horse Brass.


He's very good at that! Once you get that Cuban taste in your mouth it's impossible to forget.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> He's very good at that! Once you get that Cuban taste in your mouth it's impossible to forget.


You had a hand in it, don't think I ever told you my board name, but you Dave and I were the last three guys smoking at the Horse back in October.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Ah, I'm sure Dave provided the goods  

I'm trying to remember who you are. I've smoked so many cigars with so many great people from here that they all seem to run together (maybe because of the alcohol?) :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Ah, I'm sure Dave provided the goods
> 
> I'm trying to remember who you are. I've smoked so many cigars with so many great people from here that they all seem to run together (maybe because of the alcohol?) :ss


That is what you get for drinking the Wild Turkey...


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Ah, I'm sure Dave provided the goods
> 
> I'm trying to remember who you are. I've smoked so many cigars with so many great people from here that they all seem to run together (maybe because of the alcohol?) :ss


I was the good looking one. :tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I am with you on that


Really depends on how much you smoke, if you smoke a couple a day, the quantity over quality is worth it as long as you are not switching to a full diet of Swisher Sweets.

The Swishers do have their place, in my opinion, just not as the only thing you smoke. :2


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Really depends on how much you smoke, if you smoke a couple a day, the quantity over quality is worth it as long as you are not switching to a full diet of Swisher Sweets.
> 
> The Swishers do have their place, in my opinion, just not as the only thing you smoke. :2


Sorry I am not with it, I am quality over quantity life is to short to be smoking crappy cigars.:2


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> That is what you get for drinking the Wild Turkey...


I know you liked it 



Lanthor said:


> I was the good looking one. :tu


Lol, still drawing a blank 



hova45 said:


> Sorry I am not with it, I am quality over quantity life is to short to be smoking crappy cigars.:2


I'm slowly adopting that mindset, as quickly as my budget allows. I generally hand out the JLP's to my friends who don't really smoke cigars, but I honestly don't consider them a 'crappy' cigar (just not as good as the rest :ss ). They're better than most of the NC's I've smoked just on account of that Cuban flavor.


----------

